# 3-4th week in January maybe 1st week in February?



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

by ClearWater hows the fishing that time of year? My brother lives there and Ill be making a trip around that time to visit


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

You should be able to catch a whole bushel basket of assorted edible marine life.
THEN !! have a big FISH FRY and invite all your Florida Buddies over for LUNCH !!! :beer:


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Lol


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

Mom, I was in Tarpon Springs today picking up a small aluminum boat.
Weather was absolutely beautiful and tomorrow will be the same.
Regretfully, I did not have time to check out the beaches in the area.
Hope you have a GREAT TIME on Florida's Treasure Coast.
And if you call me over for lunch, I can be there before the Cheese Grits n Hush Puppies are ready !!! LOL LOL LOL


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

haha how far are you from Clear Water?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

proly hour and a half - two hours
West of Orlando


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Surfmom,

BTW - That's "Clearwater, FL" ( I grew up in South FL ) . . . Didn't want you to look like a "tourist" - LOL !

Have a great trip - Tight Lines !!!

Dave


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

ez2cdave said:


> surfmom,
> 
> btw - that's "clearwater, fl" ( i grew up in south fl ) . . . Didn't want you to look like a "tourist" - lol !
> 
> ...


:d


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

okay so good place to fish between Largo and clearwater? My brother is in Largo so that would be the most convienent


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

I think we are going around the 15th of Jan.. How is Pier 60 I will be very close to there fees are $8 compared to $15 at reddington pier!


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

okay date looks like the 22nd whats fishing like around clearwater now?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Surfmom,

Pier 60 has a reputation of NOT being a "hotspot" for fishing action . . . 

From the looks of things, these areas look to be promising for action.

Pier Fishing :

(1) Fort DeSoto Park ( Actually, two piers here, one on the Gulf and the other in the Bay )

http://www.best-of-st-pete-beach.com/fort-desoto-fishing-pier.html

http://www.yelp.com/biz/gulf-pier-fort-desoto-park-tierra-verde

http://www.floridasportsman.com/2011/05/16/features_060120/


Bridge Fishing :

John's Pass Bridge

http://www.tbnweekly.com/pubs/beach_beacon/content_articles/112211_bhb-01.txt

http://www.flfish.com/how_to/pier_fishing.htm


Surf Fishing:

This would require "local knowledge" of the area . . . Hopefully, others will add info .

Tight Lines !


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

cool the bridge is closer 9 miles the pier you speak of is 30 miles away. Thank you! Pier 60 had some good reviews but as we only have one day two tops to fish I want to have my best shot. Thank you that is the best answer I have so far ( The only answer actually)


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

probaly gonna have to do a pier its $17 for a 3 day fishing license and Im only fishing one day  ah well will be nice just to wet a line after this MISERABLE COOOOOLD FREEEZING FREEKIN weather here at Myrtle Beach .. I despise the cold


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

surfmom said:


> cool the bridge is closer 9 miles the pier you speak of is 30 miles away. Thank you! Pier 60 had some good reviews but as we only have one day two tops to fish I want to have my best shot. Thank you that is the best answer I have so far ( The only answer actually)



You are very welcome . . . I hope you have a great trip and lots of success !


----------

